# Official Camp Hyrule Discussion Thread



## Bastoise99 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Campers!   
^_^			

Due to Camp opening, and everyone's excitement over it, there have been a lot of threads about it. I would like to ask that you centralize discussion in this thread, so we can keep a variety of topics in this board.

Once again, please centralize all Camp topics here.

Thanks!

Bast


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2006)

I just wanted to say that Pixelated Memories rox!   
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2006)

Who else saw the Digipen guy talk?  It didn't last very long...


----------



## Micah (Aug 16, 2006)

I keep getting an error report when I log on to the forums.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2006)

We pwn all of you.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2006)

Zero_13 got the first question in the Ampitheater.    			  Heh... they didn't know the answer to it.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2006)

My question got in!  I'll post it in the AC board later.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 16, 2006)

I had fun in the lost woods today. Scored a point in TSA's trivia, scored a few points in KiT trivia, and ran my own "Questions about my favorite games" trivia.  Fun times.    
^_^


----------



## ƒish (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, i'm in the trivia for the Tye-Dye Ninja thing...

its a perfect time for me to be banned.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or is it not working?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 16, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> We pwn all of you.


 Cabin 8 FTW!  (we as in me and bam =D)

Storm, I saw the part where the guy said,"Well, I guess that's it, have a good night" and Andy said,"bye bye" or something like that.  I saw the last two posts.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the forums are down right now


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 16, 2006)

No they aren't....I'm on them right now .


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh... I bet they will work if I open a new browser.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 16, 2006)

They are working fine for me a half hour ago.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 17, 2006)

Vote for me for the sonic award! I have a chance to win!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

*Starts to make an addon that says Camp hyrule 2006, 11th place cabin*


----------



## ƒish (Aug 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Vote for me for the sonic award! I have a chance to win!


 No campaining. : \


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 17, 2006)

I was 3rd in TSA's trivia today. Boy, that was close. Only lost by one question.  <_< 

But I kicked butt nonetheless.    
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Although I am trapped in Taylor's evil domain, I am still loyal to Shaun. 

Boy, I wonder what he'd think if he saw this?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 17, 2006)

ZELDAPHR3AK wrote:

"Hey, I have a very serious problem. I'm crying because of how stupid I am.

Okay, so my girlfriend was supposed to come over to my house today because I was going to go take her to a movie. She lives about 20 minutes away, and the movie we were supposed to see started at 4:15, which was in about 40 minutes. I figured "cool, I'll just play Pokemon while I wait".

So I'm playing Pokemon, and having a pretty good time. Anyway, she finally does show up, except she's crying as she walks into my room. Instead of doing the right thing by comforting her, I half-focus on my game and her. She starts telling me her cat died, and just as she was getting into it, I get into a random encounter in my game.

A shiny pidgey. Holy crap. (For those of you who don't know/care, shiny pokemon have less than a 1/1000 chance of appearing). I stare into my screen in amazement, yelling "holy HECK, YES", interrupting her mid-story. She sobs more, and she starts to yell "You don't even care! YOU JUST WANT TO PLAY YOUR GAME!" I'm still looking at my screen, still focusing on catching my shiny pidgey, when she walks over, and tosses the game against the wall. I run over and pick up my DS hoping that nothing has changed on screen, and quickly noticed that she broke it. My system and my shiny pidgey, gone forever.

I start screaming every obsenity I know, and started flailing my arms around. I didn't know she was behind me, and appearantly I backhanded her in the face while I was being an idiot and swinging my fists around. She yells out "SCREW YOU", and runs out of my house in tears.

What have I done? I've screwed up so badly, and I need to know how to approach her. I don't want a game of Pokemon to be respoinsible for ruining my best relationship ever. Help me. "


I lolled when i read that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

Tard, he should've just set it down, talked to her, then played it later >_>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm, thats my SN minus the 104/1004 and in 1337


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 17, 2006)

he should've gone to the bathroom    			 and then caught the shiny pidgey, did he keep the shiny pidgey because thats really rare.

She busted his DS, ooooo, is she going to pay him back?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> he should've gone to the bathroom    			 and then caught the shiny pidgey, did he keep the shiny pidgey because thats really rare.
> 
> She busted his DS, ooooo, is she going to pay him back?


 Do you think she will >_>


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Proably not....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 17, 2006)

This is what he should've done:

Closed his DS while she was talking to him, comfort her about her cat, then ask if she's still up for the movie.  LEAVE YOUR DS AT HOME!  Put it into charge, so the battery doesn't run out, and resume later.

Stupid, Stupid guy.  He at least didn't have to scream "Heck yes!".  Or at least before she chucked his system against a wall.  "Which even if you're angry, you shouldn't do.  I certainly wouldn't." Apologize profusely, and explain.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 17, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She should, it was very mean to throw someone's DS like that, especially after they did something very hard/rare in a game =(.


----------



## Micah (Aug 17, 2006)

http://forums.camphyrule.com/camphyrule/bo...essage.id=42131

Talk about embarrasing!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

oh, wow >_<
Can I please get votes for koopa    
:'(


----------



## Micah (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry. I voted for you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow.. there are some big noobs at nisder/camp hyrule..


----------



## ƒish (Aug 17, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Wow.. there are some big noobs at nisder/camp hyrule..


 That whole board is flooded with retards going "VOTE MEEEEEE!!!!!

I WISH I WAS POPULAR!!!! PLZPLZPLZ


really, anyone campaigning is just some wannabe.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://forums.camphyrule.com/camphyrule/bo...essage.id=42131
> 
> Talk about embarrasing!


 Someone did the same thing in my cabin board. :lol:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Really that board is annoying. It's filled with all of those Vote for me topics. As well as people post so much on that board and for what to have it all deleted in like 5 days? Geez I see like people with 300 posts there and that forum is not staying long. Like get a life people!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2006)

So I know how the camp is going to be destroyed. That big star by the Mario Hoops and the Amphibter(sp?) is going to explode or somthing.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 18, 2006)

No I planted tons of bombs. So it will destroy CH.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So I know how the camp is going to be destroyed. That big star by the Mario Hoops and the Amphibter(sp?) is going to explode or somthing.


 Supernova.

we were all thinking it'd be a black hole til they had a black hole yesterday... supernova was next on the list.     



But hey, on a different note, who would like to have a chance to be a Tye-Dye Ninja, since i was permabanned at NSider dudelove may let me pass it on to someone else, PM me if you regularly attend NSider and would like the rank.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Doesn't he have a space helmet on


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

SMRPG1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't he have a space helmet on


 Yeah, he's got a lil' helmet. its cute. <3


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 18, 2006)

So he is surviving in space by that!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2006)

"Attention campers! We can


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2006)

We were all wrong


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm in the trivia thing!

everyone come watch k? D:

its in the Super Mini Mario chat board thingy.

I AM IN NEED OF CHEER LEADERS. D: D: D>


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 18, 2006)

Camp Hyrule of the past is ugly.     			 What a boring ending. I was expecting the planets to colide or something.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, stumpy can sing and play the guitar.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 18, 2006)

say if anyone wins wallpaper it is nice to share.....   
^_^			 


Too bad I missed registration...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm like #60 on the waiting list, I didn't even nkow it was a waiting list so I said hi >_<, there are 500 people in there so I got lucky.  I just got on 10 mins ago too .


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm having issues getting in...GRR!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

I think i just became a Tye-Dye Ninja. : D


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol: Wow, that's cool.  So, am I missing anything in the amphitheater?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Just the mods chatting =P.  We have to wait a little bit for the admins.  There hasn't been much said for the past 3 mins >_<.  I can get you a transcript if you want, do you want one?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know. Maybe I'll ask later, hopefully I can get in. If it ends before that, I'll take a transcript, thanks.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG :| I clicked view transcript and it kicked me out, shoot.  And it's taking forever to load, OMG I'm so pissed.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Service Temporarily Unavailable
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

This is what I'm getting.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Why did I have to press it >_< noooooo!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe we can get transcripts from someone else. XD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

>_<  I was in there though, but I think it froze so yeah =P.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah well...I doubt I'm missing much, unless I win the Wii, or course.  But that's a 1/5000 chance, and it's probably rigged. XD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I wanna see my Cabin (8) win, I wanna see me win the Sonic award, and I wanna see who won the Wii.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah...but that's what transcripts are for. XD.  Keep trying.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2006)

Yea the only reason I'm not there is cause I don't feel like waiting for the load and 2 cause I was working on setting up my new desk in my room.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

they should flush everyone! that way we could get in =)


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

The forums are closed for matienance?

IT'S CLOSED???


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

gasp. D:

we just all died in chat at once. : (


the whole forum imploded.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

That was odd....

Think it'll be back up?


There are going to be a lot of angry campers.  :lol:


Holy crud, all the forums are closed!    
:blink:


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

IT'S BACK! AND FILLING FAST! (I'm in it)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 18, 2006)

I got in!



> Another portal;
> a meteor stuck in the road.
> 
> A black whole grabs you by the camp uniform;
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

it's open!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

C'mon! Everyone get in there! There's room for 100 more!    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

I got in at 200.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

I got in at 100.    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG 2 ADMINS, it's going to start.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

<_< Hopefully, but nothing's been said yet.

Either that, or I have lag.

Here comes everyone! It's about to start!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

im not in yet...

it keeps taking me to the startpage...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Keep trying, even though there are 1.1k people in there.    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2006)

Dang! It's too late.  <_< 

Can someone give me the transcript?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

...Sorry, I don't even know how to do that.  <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm not giving anyone any transcripts, I tested it out with triforce...aaaand let's just say it didn't go so well...and I ended up in the same boat as her >_<


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

they need to get like... 600 T3 connections going there... a big blob of electricity. >_>

then maybe we could all get in at once.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2006)

Aww.. Well can someone at least tell me all the important info such as awards and such?


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tooo hard to get in...awww what ever people will post the info later.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Wha? I got disconnected!


Oh no....oh no...I can't even login.  They said they'd re-start camp or something in an hour, but I didn't catch it. What's happening?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Me too...


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

It said There was no such log in of my user name


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Can anyone say "deja vu"?    
-_-			

On a random note- Oo look! I ranked up


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

definatly the new year of tech difficulties. <3


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Can anyone say "deja vu"?    
-_-
> 
> On a random note- Oo look! I ranked up


 deyja vu there i said it


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Ugh, because of the Delay, I'm going to miss it completely, I have to leave soon.


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did anyone get anything from it though?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, they didn't do anything.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG, back to the original "first-day-log-in-error" , heh


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

I give up, honestly, I know I didn't win any award, and if I won the Wii, mass PM me.  :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

*cough* Nsider's down =)

We are currently experiencing high volume or technical difficulties on our site. Please close your browser and try logging in again. If you have tried logging in several times over a 24 hour period and you are still experiencing difficulties please e-mail nintendo@noa.nintendo.com for assistance. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

This'll be interesting to see play out. Can anyone say torch-bearing Nsiders? :lol:


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 18, 2006)

It over than?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, glitch is still going on. The awards havn't even started yet.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought they just closed it lazily.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

*sigh* Any news?   
-_-


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah, well...'night people. Hope everything turns out for the best.    
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2006)

hmm, I expected it to be done by now    
-_-			 ;. Back to day one...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahem. Posted on Nsider 

We are slowly getting campers back in. If you are having trouble logging in. Please keep trying. We are still going to try to do the ceremonies. 

We are going to postpone everything until 6 PM PST and see if we can get everything back up and running again by that time.

***IF YOU ARE NOT ABLE TO ATTEND THE CEREMONIES, THE RESULTS WILL BE POSTED HERE IN NSIDER***

Also.. Please cut it out with the Spam in Power on. It only worsens the problems. Thanks.
Message Edited by IMAWARIO on 08-18-2006 05:30 PM


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

I noticed that about 15 mins ago, I'm giong to try and log in again.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

It worked, I got in. and I jsut got in time to see I lost the sonic award, stupid people, I beat wavebeamer in a typing contest


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

Ouch, I just came here to tell you that you lost.  Ah well...I can attest, though to Wave's good typing. He absolutely pwns me....You lost to a good person, though


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

I beat him in a typing contest <_< omg, a spammer in my cabin campainged everywhere and one most knowledgeable gamer >_<.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2006)

I know I didn't win koopa award so     
Well, i g2g so the stuff better be here tommorow!


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was in but right at the announcement of the wii it....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................DISSCONNECTED!!!!!!!!! WHY NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 18, 2006)

Did I win the NP award?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

The_lost_ear won...he hasn't been on Nsider since 8/14, probably just registered for CH for the heck of it, I bet he didn't even have any posts there.  Also, Cabin 8 got second which sucks, we gave up the lead on Wednesday, aaand I didn't place in the sonic award when I tied the winner, wavebeamer, 2 to 2 in  4 typing contests.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Bul, someone from my cabin who kept spamming, advertising, and campagning won it, I was ROFLING, it's hilarious. He knows nothing about Nintendo...his name is Nintendo_Encyclopedia.


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dang I wanted to see won the wiii but the chat is down again


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

Monkey, someone named The_Lost_Ear won, and they haven't been at Nsider since 8/14...for 4 days, they probably didn't even go to Camp Hyrule.


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Monkey, someone named The_Lost_Ear won, and they haven't been at Nsider since 8/14...for 4 days, they probably didn't even go to Camp Hyrule.


 they just registerd wow that sucks


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 18, 2006)

So, what was the giant catastrophe this year?


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

When am i going to be a tye-dye ninjit? D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

ZachsterPoke said:
			
		

> So, what was the giant catastrophe this year?


 Ummm...each day there was one....but the big one was a wormhole/time warp...well each day there was something

Day 1: Meteor shower
Day 2: virus
Day 3: stumpy was in danger
Day 4: black hole

oh, and the gravity machine broke so each day you had to beat a game to get the pieces


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ZachsterPoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean, that worm hole was it? Well that sucks...


----------



## ƒish (Aug 18, 2006)

Unbanned AND made a Tye-Dye Ninja, this calls for Celebration. D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 18, 2006)

ZachsterPoke said:
			
		

> So, what was the giant catastrophe this year?


 There was none this year =O

We did got sent back to 1998 tho..


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, with the end of Camp Hyrule, I'm sure there will be a bit more discussion, but this thread need not be pinned anymore.  It'll be locked next week probably, but until then feel free to cry over your loss, brag on your win, or whatever else you please to do (that's allowed at TBT of course ).


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 19, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> ZachsterPoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was fun, everyone was like: OoT Comes out in a few months!  And posting pictures of the DS and stuff


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 19, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that was fun. "What is this Game Cube?" I'll stick with my good 'ol n64!  :lol:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 20, 2006)

LIKEZ ZOMG 3RD PLACE! Word.


----------

